# How to store/keep wax worms + pachnoda grubs



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

Have just bought some wax worms and pachnoda grubs for my panther chameleon, just curious as to how to store them so i can gut load them while they're waiting to bed fed off, heat mats needed or not? what should i feed them? any other info would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Waxworms can just be kept in the tub they come in. I am not sure how pachnoda grubs come but they should be kept in a few inches of soil and feed rotting leaves and bark, and some rotting apple etc.


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Waxworms can just be kept in the tub they come in. I am not sure how pachnoda grubs come but they should be kept in a few inches of soil and feed rotting leaves and bark, and some rotting apple etc.


cheers, what should i feed the wax worms? as i can tell that they start to look a bit skinny as i'm half way through the tub


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Jakenicholls said:


> cheers, what should i feed the wax worms? as i can tell that they start to look a bit skinny as i'm half way through the tub


I am not sure what to feed waxworms as I have never had to feed mine, but at the top of the feeder section there is a sticky that shows how to breed waxworms in that guide it should tell you what to feed them


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

Jakenicholls said:


> cheers, what should i feed the wax worms? as i can tell that they start to look a bit skinny as i'm half way through the tub


nothing just leave them in a cool place and they will turn to moths:2thumb: + better than waxworms for your cham..


----------

